# 2013 Cummings Delete Kit?



## MaJeK King (Nov 17, 2012)

Looking to delete my 2013 dodge, anyone done one yet? What did yall go with?


----------



## hondarider8687 (Sep 7, 2011)

efi live


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Pm me.


----------

